# Clic applescript sous lion



## inai-madara (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà après quelques heures de recherche (efficace ou non) je n'ai pas réussi a trouver réponse a ma question,

j'aimerais sous applescript créer un clic de souris sur mon écran, j'ai essayer de le faire par plusieurs méthodes, j'ai essayer la fonction "click" qui n'est pas reconnue par applescript puis j'ai essayer xtool qui me pose évidement problème.

Etanr débutant sur mac je vous serais reconnaissant de bien vouloir m'aider.

Cordialement.


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Mai 2012)

inai-madara a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà après quelques heures de recherche (efficace ou non) je n'ai pas réussi a trouver réponse a ma question,
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Un clic sur quoi?

Avec AppleScript:

Sur un bouton avec mon système Léopard 10.5.8 ça fonctionne (si l'on indique la position du bouton sur la fenêtre ouverte sur l'écran).

Testé avec les 3 boutons (Rouge, Orange et Vert dans la barre de titre de la fenêtre ouverte).

Sans oublier de te souhaiter la bienvenue parmi nous.

@+


----------



## tatouille (16 Mai 2012)

inai-madara a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà après quelques heures de recherche (efficace ou non) je n'ai pas réussi a trouver réponse a ma question,
> 
> ...



quand tu auras transpiré une semaine tu poseras ta question brantacouille :love:

[YOUTUBE]YRZ4jNBUtNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------

